# 5D3 switching bw stills/video



## Jesse (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there a way to save video settings so when you're switching between stills to video you don't have to adjust the shutter speed (and other settings) every time? When shooting video I always shoot at a shutter of 1/50 (at 24), which is annoying to switch to when I'm shooting stills outside at a high shutter and need to quickly capture some video.


----------



## bp (Jun 13, 2012)

Sure - use one of the C1, C2, C3 settings on the mode dial


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 14, 2012)

Jesse said:


> Is there a way to save video settings so when you're switching between stills to video you don't have to adjust the shutter speed (and other settings) every time? When shooting video I always shoot at a shutter of 1/50 (at 24), which is annoying to switch to when I'm shooting stills outside at a high shutter and need to quickly capture some video.



It is most odd that they don't keep them separately, also since it means any stills taken during video have usually ridiculously bad settings.

But at least with C1-C3 you can flip between two of those whenever you flip the video switch on and off and since they now allow C1-C3 to auto-update as you change them as conditions change it's not so bad now.


----------



## Jesse (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought, I guess I should learn how to work the custom setting then.


----------



## Axilrod (Jun 15, 2012)

Jesse said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, I guess I should learn how to work the custom setting then.



It would probably be better to set a custom setting for the video, since the settings tend to fluctuate more with stills. So you could be shooting stills in M mode and then switch to your C1 video settings and when you go back to M mode everything will be as it was. All you have to do is go to manual mode and set everything up for video, then go to register custom settings and set it to C1 (or 2 or 3).


----------

